# GENERAL RESOURCES / RECURSOS GENERALES: please contribute!



## DearPrudence

Welcome all to the general resources! 
*Please note that the WordReference Forums don’t provide courses to learn Spanish,… and only welcome precise questions.*

So here are some links you may find useful below.

If you know of a website which may be a useful addition to these resources, please *send a private Conversation* to one of the Spanish-English moderators with the link. *The moderators’ names are listed at the bottom of each forum. 
*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bienvenidos a todos 

*Por favor noten que los foros WordReference no ofrecen cursos para aprender el inglés,… y sólo aceptan preguntas precisas.*
Por eso quizás encuentren estos enlaces aquí abajo útiles.

Si conoces una página web que puede resultar una adición útil a estos recursos, por favor abre una conversación privada con cualquier de los moderadores de los foros español-inglés, incluyendo el enlace. Encontrarás los nombres de los moderadores al pie de la página principal de cada foro.


----------



## DearPrudence

*Introduction to Spanish: courses:*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/spani.../courses.shtml
http://www.nocomprendo.es/curso_de_e..._principiantes

*Grammar*
Spanish Grammar
Zona ELE (mostly grammar resources)
www.conjuguemos.com (conjugation practices (timed or not) for several languages. Various tenses and modes are included)

*Vocabulary and grammar for learners*
Aprender Espanol - Aprendiendo Espanol - Estudiar Espanol - Estudiando Espanol

*Sayings, set phrases*
CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Busqueda..

*Listening, news, radio,…*
euronews | Toda la actualidad internacional desde un punto de vista europeo (news in Spanish (& 8 other languages): videos & transcripts)
Linguistica 360 (world  news dumbed down and then spoken at a slower pace for those not fluent  in Spanish but who are far beyond even the intermediate levels)

*Bilingual dictionaries*
a - Spanish translation - Word Magic English-Spanish Dictionary (very good translations and examples, synonyms)
http://www.acta.es/index.php/recurso...s-de-glosarios (a lot of specialized glosaries  (EN-SP-FR))
Spanish dictionary,  synonyms, antonyms, bilingual dictionary English-Spanish and translator)
Linguee | Diccionario español-inglés (dictionaries and examples of translations from other sources)
English <> Spanish Dictionary (Granada University, Spain)
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/tr...anish-english/
The best dictionaries online  Mejores diccionarios inglés-español: Oxford, WordReference, Collins, etc.
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dict...anish-english/
context.reverso.net (diccionario Contextual de Ingles, Francés, Portugués, Árabe, y Alemán)
Spanish Cognates | SpanishDict (list of false cognates)


*Monolingual dictionaries*
Diccionarios.com. Diccionarios online de calidad con más de 20 idiomas - diccionarios.com (bilingual English-Spanish dictionaries and monolingual Spanish and English dictionaries)
http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi...d=&amp;letter= (Buscador por el _Diccionario de uso del español / María Moliner_. Contiene definiciones, sinónimos, expresiones,...)

Diccionario de americanismos

*Pronunciation*
Spanish pronunciation dictionary (individual words pronounced by native speakers)

*Numbers*
Spanish Number Dictionary. Learn How to Say Spanish Numbers


----------



## DearPrudence

*PARA APRENDER / MEJORAR SU INGLÉS

Cursos*
Saber Inglés - Curso de inglés gratis - Free English Course - ESL Course - Lecciones para aprender inglés gratis (para niveles principiantes e intermedios)

*Diversos sitios*
ESL: English as a Second Language (da enlaces a diferentes sitios de ESL (English as a Second Language)): diálogos para diversos niveles,...)

*Audio, conversaciones,..*
Randall's ESL Cyber Listening Lab - For English as a Second Language (conversaciones con las transcripciones (American English) y actividades. Nivel básico (en teória pero más bien intermedio) hasta avanzado)
Daily ESL: Conversation Starters for English Students (ídem)
TEFL Teaching Resources & Video Activities « TEFL Iberia (videos de 2-3 minutos con las transcripciones)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/le...ish/flatmates/ (serie británica para los estudiantes de inglés: grabación, transcripción y vocabulario)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/le...englishatwork/ (serie británica para los estudiantes de inglés sobre situaciones típicas en el trabajo: grabación, transcripción y vocabulario)

*Noticias, prensa,…*
Breaking News English - Easier News Lessons (para los estudiantes de inglés: una grabación con la transcripción y ejercicios)
International news | euronews, latest international news (noticias en inglés (y otros 8 idiomas) con vídeos y transcripciones)


*Expresiones idiomáticas*
Vocabulary - English idioms - Frases idiomáticas o modismos en inglés
The meanings and origins of English Phrases, Sayings and Proverbs. (English phrases, sayings, idioms and expressions, Phrase Thesaurus, A Phrase A Week, Famous Last Words,...)

*Diccionarios bilingües*
a - Spanish translation - Word Magic English-Spanish Dictionary (traducciones y ejemplos, sinónimos)
http://www.acta.es/index.php?option=...ados&Itemid=21 (muchos glosarios especializados (IN-ES-FR))
Linguee | Diccionario español-inglés (diccionarios y examplos de traducciones en otras fuentes)
English <> Spanish Dictionary (Granada University, Spain)
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/tr...anish-english/
Mejores diccionarios online  Mejores diccionarios inglés-español: Oxford, WordReference, Collins, etc.
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dict...anish-english/


*Diccionarios monolingües*
Oxford Dictionaries - Dictionary, Thesaurus, & Grammar (definición, ejemplos, pronunciación (inglés británico))
Cambridge Free English Dictionary and Thesaurus (definición, ejemplos, pronunciación (inglés británico))
Dictionary, Encyclopedia and Thesaurus - The Free Dictionary (definición, ejemplos, pronunciación, sinónimos, antónimos inglés americano))
Dictionary and Thesaurus | Merriam-Webster (diccionario, thesaurus, pronunciación, la palabra del día, juegos, etc)
Macmillan Dictionary | Free English Dictionary and Thesaurus Online (definición, ejemplos con las preposiciones adecuadas, sinónimos)
ozdic.com - the English Collocations Dictionary online (colocaciones: para saber con cuales palabras/expresiones/preposiciones se utiliza en mayoría una palabra) (¡¡NUEVO y muy interesante!!)
Urban Dictionary, May 26: Boobstracted (jerga, expresiones colloquiales)
The Septic's Companion | British Slang Dictionary (jerga británica)

*Pronunciación*
English pronunciation dictionary (la pronunciación de palabras inglesas por locutores nativos)

*Números*
http://banking.about.com/library/bl_...ut_numbers.htm (American English):
Eng 5 –– Write out numbers: automatic translation (British English & American English)

*Más recursos en English Only*


----------

